# 2012 brute force 750



## myersr15 (Jul 24, 2011)

I have a 2012 brute force 750. What can I do to get more power out of it without doing exhaust anything ?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:34:


----------



## myersr15 (Jul 24, 2011)

Lol. Thanks


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

search is your friend lol, are you wanting more hp or are you looking to make up for lost power from tires and accessories? more power without exhaust is motor work. power to the ground clutching, I don't think a programmer will help unless you have supporting mods


----------



## myersr15 (Jul 24, 2011)

Ok thanks. Just always looking for extra power.


----------

